
Why DRM will win and you can't do anything to stop it - shrikant
http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2010/12/15/151617/78
======
voidmain
I'm not an expert in this area, but since homomorphic encryption exists
(though is still impractical) and obfuscators do not exist
(<http://www.iacr.org/archive/crypto2001/21390001.pdf>), it follows that the
former can't be used to construct the latter.

------
dflock
Wow - k5, that's a blast from the past. The sensible comments on there seem to
dismiss this as not such a big deal, DRM wise - any thoughts?

~~~
andrewcooke
Currently homomorphic encryption is extremely limited and/or computationally
expensive.

The most efficient approaches let you do only one type of operation, which
isn't sufficient for arbitrary code execution. Known approaches that allow
general operations are expensive (if they are secure). See
[https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Homomorphic_e...](https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Homomorphic_encryption)

------
DjDarkman
Don't really get it, but I wonder about the debugger part, I can't really
imagine not being able to debug anything...

